# Project Frederick - My New Surly Ogre Commuter



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)

Here is a small teaser for my new commuter.... two points to the person who knows where the name came from.






















So far I have those parts and the frame and fork. Picking up the wheel set this week hopefully and then it's just a lot of little stuff.

What you see there is:
Avid Speed Dial 7 Levers
Avid BB7 Discs F/R
Cane Creek 40 Headset
Race Face Stem
Truvativ seatpost
Alfine Generator Front Hub
Fenderbot light to add to my current Radbot
Shimano SLX Crankset & Bottom Bracket

Planed Purchases:
Alfine 8 rear laced to a Velocity Dyad in Reflective Black
Velocity Dyad rim in reflective black to lace to the alfine generator
Continental Top Contact tires in 700 x 42c or 46c
Planet Bike Cascadia 29er Fenders

Scavenged Parts:
Surly Open Bar
Planet Bike KOKO Rack
Fyxation Gates Platforms

Right now the frame is still at the bike shop and I didn't get pics of the unboxing, but they are installing the crankset and headset for me and I'll pick it up to all my other parts this week. I don't know how fast I will be able to finish, but I wanted to get this started. Getting excited over here.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Ooh man, my Ogre should be here any day... I'm swapping just about everything over though, no pile of new parts. This is going to be a good build!


----------



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)

I forgot in my original..... can't rotate on my phone tho, sorry. 








Oh and CB - mine came with a green fork too, not the black. Posted over in the Surly forum, but forgot to post here too. Let me know if you end up black or green on the fork. I'm curious.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Dalton said:


> .... two points to the person who knows where the name came from.


I know now, but only because the internet makes things too easy. 

Should be a great build. I just picked up some slx cranks for my 29er, and I can't wait for the wintercrud to disappear so I can install them.

Nice to see that the decals worked out. What did they end up costing you?


----------



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)

CommuterBoy said:


> Ooh man, my Ogre should be here any day... I'm swapping just about everything over though, no pile of new parts. This is going to be a good build!


Awww man, you will probably beat me pretty easily then. I am not really swapping much,



newfangled said:


> I know now, but only because the internet makes things too easy.
> 
> Should be a great build. I just picked up some slx cranks for my 29er, and I can't wait for the wintercrud to disappear so I can install them.
> 
> Nice to see that the decals worked out. What did they end up costing you?


Internet does make it too easy, really. I floated the guy a $20 for the decals being that I really don't know anything about them and offered the $20 from the start. So I hope that nobody tells me they should have cost less because right now I am content in my ignorant bliss.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ $20 definitely seems about right. And I really need to finish getting my design together for the printers.


----------



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)

newfangled said:


> ^ $20 definitely seems about right. And I really need to finish getting my design together for the printers.


What are you thinking about doing? Surprise?


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ No big surprise, but I got a rescue bike from the co-op, and now that it's all dressed up in new parts I was thinking some new logos would be fun.


----------



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)

Its pretty fun to customize a little.

Also...... frame is home. Not the best garage pics, but its something. 
View attachment 680912

View attachment 680913

View attachment 680914









Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Those ogre/troll dropouts really are a thing of beauty.

In my decal research I found this and thought it might be helpful: instructions for aligning decals. It's really obvious, but I know that I never would have thought of it, and would probably have screwed things up otherwise.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Did it come with chain-tugs?


----------



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)

newfangled said:


> Those ogre/troll dropouts really are a thing of beauty.
> 
> In my decal research I found this and thought it might be helpful: instructions for aligning decals. It's really obvious, but I know that I never would have thought of it, and would probably have screwed things up otherwise.


You know, that makes a lot of sense and I didn't think about it. I would have just peeled and stuck hoping for the best. 



CommuterBoy said:


> Did it come with chain-tugs?


I think so.... lol It came with two small black plastic items that look like they slide into the drop outs. I have a tuggnut though, so I dunno if I use those along with the Tugg or if I discard those.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that you'd have to buy the fancy surly chaintug separately. But it might have come with the monkeynuts for the dropouts for mounting a front derailleur?


----------



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)

newfangled said:


> I'm pretty sure that you'd have to buy the fancy surly chaintug separately. But it might have come with the monkeynuts for the dropouts for mounting a front derailleur?


Yes, there it is... it came with monkeynuts.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Those just slide in the dropout ahead of the axle to push the rear axle back? Are they adjustable? Why wouldn't those work to maintain chain tension if you went singlespeed?


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ I don't think they're really adjustable for SSing. You just use them to get a fixed ~1/2" gap between the wheel and the seattube.


----------



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)

*New hotness....*

Got some new Velocity Dyad goodies

This is going to be laced to an alfine dynamo for the front

Full dark









Lighted room









Rear Wheel

Full Dark









Lighted room









Headed to the bike shop tonight to have the front laced and the shifter installed and tuned up with the rear hub. Got the whole rear (Handspun alfine 8 speed laced to a Velocity Dyad in black reflective) for $290 plus like $10 to ship. Score!!


----------



## tommignon (Jan 27, 2010)

Great build, Can't wait to see.


----------



## isis07734 (Apr 3, 2012)

me neither


----------



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)

Finally home.....






















Didn't want to cut the steerer just yet, so I have the nice "spacer" that was created from an old Specialized. The death of one leads to life for my Ogre. Fenders and rack went on last night, but I got lazy and didn't take pics. More to come. 
Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Very nice! And I was going to ask what kind of spacer set that was.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

You know I approve :lol: Man, my Big Apples are really worn. those look sharp!


----------



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)

This thing is such a beast over my old commuter. Gotta get used to those 2.35 inch wide tires compared to the 700c x 28's I was rolling. Oh and shifting..... shifting is something to get used to. Haven't had gears since 1999.


----------



## blackliner77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Do you have any pics and/or opinions of the KOKO rack? I'm considering one for my soon-to-be-delivered Ogre.

Thanks!


----------



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)

A few pics fully kitted up... the reflective strip on the tire along with the reflective coating on the Dyad really makes it pop with that flash.



















And here is the KOKO rack... fit perfect really with no problems at all.


----------



## ImmuneZone (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah just got mine too. Getting ready to build.

Yours is just awesome.

Enjoy


----------



## Zeke013 (May 3, 2012)

Mine arrived to day. Other than some Big Apples, I am stock. Looking forward to my first commute on it Friday!


----------



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)

Zeke013 said:


> Mine arrived to day. Other than some Big Apples, I am stock. Looking forward to my first commute on it Friday!


Haven't had it long, but I love mine. Enjoy!


----------



## corwin1968 (Oct 8, 2011)

Old thread, I know. Is that an 18" Ogre? How high is the top of your saddle as measured from the center of the bottom bracket? I'm seriously considering an 18" Ogre and my saddle height is 75cm so I'm wondering how much seatpost will be showing.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^You can get a pretty good idea by adding the seat tube length (18" or 457.2mm) from their geometry page Ogre | Bikes | Surly Bikes to the crank length (175mm) = 632 mm. Compare this to the pedal to saddle distance on your current bike to see about how much seatpost will be exposed on the Ogre. The drawing looks like the actual seat tube extends a little more above the seat tube than how they measure it, so you'll need to account for that a bit.


----------

